
FCC approves new text message rules, giving carriers more power - tonyztan
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/12/18137795/fcc-text-message-rule-classification-spam
======
kiran-rao
Does anyone know if this law will prevent California from taxing text messages
as communications services?

